# Catechism of Hate is openly available now



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/catechism-of-hate-ebook.html

Thought it was an allright, if somewhat forgettable read.

So far only Aurelian have been worth it of the Limited Edition books.


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

I am more interested in the paper form, does anyone know if/when will it be available in paper form?


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with you 100% Serghe.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

i doubt they will re release them in paperback outside of the original limited edition release since they are not full length novels.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

serghe said:


> I am more interested in the paper form, does anyone know if/when will it be available in paper form?


BL said on their facebook page that it will be out later in the year, with advanced copies available at Black Library Live! 2014.
I torrented the ebook since I missed the original release and it was alright. Definitely worth picking up once it is in print.



jasonbob said:


> i doubt they will re release them in paperback outside of the original limited edition release since they are not full length novels.


They have already re-released a good number of the limited edition novellas in print(Promethean Sun, Aurelian, Brotherhood of the Storm, etc.).
The only thing I think they won't reprint by itself is the chapbooks from the BLL! events.
Those usually get put into anthologies/omnibuses.


----------

